# Cold Smoker From An Old Freezer



## njkayaker (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi. New member.  Nice forum.  I looked through the threads to see if this has already been asked.  Could not find this specific question.  I want to build a cold smoker. After looking at a number of ideas I settled on using an old freezer.  I looked for one that did not have a plastic interior.  Even thou the temp shouldn't get above 90 or so I still worry about chemicals leaching out of the plastic.  I actually found a commercial grade freezer.  I checked with the manufacturer, the interior is powder coated metal.  I am thinking that this should be ok.  Anyone have an opinion?

While I'm here I migHt as well get comments on my plan.  I want to make this moveable so I plan on making a dolly on which to mount it.  That way I can wheel it in and out of the garage.  I'll bore out a hole on the side at the bottom for ducting from a the smoke source.  I'll put a vent/chimney on he top opposite e intake.  I'll use a small kettle grill as the smoke source and run it to the smoker through about 10-feet of metal ducting.

Questions:
-  should I use the grill as a smoke source or is one of the smoke generators (Smoke Daddy?) a better choice?
-  in general does the set up sound ok?

Thanks for any input you can give me.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 18, 2013)

first off..  welcome to your new addiction..  the forums...

I would go with a TRUE cold smoke generator..  Todd of A-maz-n products is a site sponsor and he sells an amazing cold smoker that works on ether pellets or sawdust...  puts out very little heat and plenty of smoke...  

here's a link to his site..  http://www.amazenproducts.com/

I would also recommend the mailbox mod that will hold the smoker..  here's some builds for that...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=mailbox+mods

good luck with your build


----------



## dave17a (Jun 18, 2013)

Not an expert. The old rounded corner fridges  are the best because of no plastic. From Mo. and Dad always took us down to Eagle Rock Mo. where the Roaring river ran in to Table Rock Lake. I remember seeing fridges  everywhere with smoke rolling out of them. This is the Ozarks for anybody that don't know and waaaay back before Branson's emergance. Sooo go for it. Dave


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!! Yesterday I learned something new about powder coating. Not all powder coatings have the same heat resistance. Some are good for temps up to 500*, others can go all the way up to 1200*. The only way you could know is to ask the manuf. of your freezer. With that said for cold smoking you should be okay.

Like JD07 said the Amaz-n products are the way to go. I would also recommend separating the smoke chamber from the generator.

Good luck with your build and post some pictures for us to look at.


----------

